# Northern Edmonton LRT extension study



## jamesontheroad (Nov 30, 2007)

Edmonton Transit System (ETS) has announced a study to research public opinion on a new northern spur to Edmonton's single line LRT (Light Rail Transit). Edmontonians (and other interested parties) can log on to

http://www.edmonton.ca/LRTprojects

The line will branch off the existing LRT route north of Churchill station, running underground to 101 Street on 105 Avenue, the above ground north on 105 Street, 104 Street and 106 Street, with new stations at Grant MacEwan College, Royal Alexandra Hospital and Kingsway Garden Mall/NAIT.

If you haven't been to Edmonton, the existing LRT was the first to be constructed in a North American city with a population of under one million. There are 46,000 riders each day, and trains run between eleven stations along 13km of track. Four additional stations are opening at the southern end of the existing LRT some time in 2009. More info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmonton_LRT

*j* :blink:


----------

